# [SOLVED] Trouble on first start.. just built the comp



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

Aright, so I built myself a computer.. it's my second time "building" one.. but my first time actually doing it alone and starting it up an all that..


Everything is compatible.. Asus m2n32, 6000+ amd 64, twin 1 gig ddr2 ram.. and an 8600 gt xfx gamecard.

So anyways, I put it together.. then I started it.. and it ran for about 2 seconds.. and turned off.. 

So I tried it again.. and it did the same thing.. I tried starting it a few times actually.. until it actually stayed on.. but the monitor's light would stay at orange, in stand-by mode.

Then I realized I hadn't clicked the lever for the processor.. (plz dont tell me i fried it :[) 

So I unplugged everything and removed the CPU Fan.. (i dont even know how i got it on without realizing it...

I fixed the problem.. then I hooked all the wires back up and tried again..

and I still get the same problem.. it runs .. all the fans work.. game card, power supply.. case fans.. CPU fan.. and the LED's flicker, drives pop open.. but i guess that just means it has "power" ..


But does any know what this can be?


to be honest, the last computer I helped someone build didn't have all these new types of wires.. so i don't know if i'm missing something or not.. but everything looks fine.. 

Just starts, and the monitor remains in stand-by mode.. i haven't got past that.

No loose wires, but I do have a few from my Power Supply that have nowhere to go. :/ 

I got the Raptor 150gb 10k rpm Hard drive, and the wiring is a lot different than my maxtor.

It uses those smaller right angled SATA cables.. 

1 of the smaller ones, and 1 bigger looking one.. + a regular jumper.. :\

I'm pretty sure i plugged the SATA looking cable into the right spot on the motherboard.. (the black slot on the top left, instead of one of the many red slots on the bottom right).. 

I tried everything i could think of tho..

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

What brand, wattage of power supply do you have? Is the extra 
power connector connected to video card? Did you clear cmos?
Are you sure mobo is not grounding out on the case?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

There are only two things I can think of that could be wrong here.

1. The powersupply.

2. Maybe your computer is trying to get more power out of the wall then the wall can provide. <---I had that problem but I got it fixed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

you have to redo the paste on the cpu
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
have you plugged in tha aux power cable to the motherboard


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*



manic said:


> What brand, wattage of power supply do you have? Is the extra
> power connector connected to video card? Did you clear cmos?
> Are you sure mobo is not grounding out on the case?


It's a BFG Nvidia 600 watt power supply.

ExtraPower is Connected to the motherboard.

I cleared the Cmos the way the manual instructed, I turned the comp off, removed all wires, removed the onboard battery, then put the cap on 2-3 for 5~10 seconds, then back onto pins 1-2. 

Same result :\

I don't think it's grounding out on the case, cuz like I said, it kept turning off, but after a few tries, it stayed on .. I can keep the PC running, but nothing happens on the screen, and there are no beeping sounds or anything.




themisiek1 said:


> There are only two things I can think of that could be wrong here.
> 
> 1. The powersupply.
> 
> 2. Maybe your computer is trying to get more power out of the wall then the wall can provide. <---I had that problem but I got it fixed.


I'm not sure. But I don't think that's the problem. I'm guessing the CPU wasn't put in right, and the computer was shorting, and turning off, trying to tell me something was wrong.. and since I kept trying to turn it on, I fried it or something maybe.. and the computer turns on now, it just doesn't show anything on the screen, and the monitor stays in Stand-By mode.




dai said:


> you have to redo the paste on the cpu
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
> have you plugged in tha aux power cable to the motherboard


hmm.. i'll respond to this after I read those instructions.

I don't know which one the Aux power cable is :/


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*



PeicyP said:


> Edit: I click the link, then I click AMD, and when I try to choose a processor, it takes me to a blank page, and the status bar just sais, "Done". I tried a few times :\


It may be FF - try this:
View attachment ins_as5_amd_dual_wcap.pdf


Also - reseat the RAM and the video card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

clicking amd takes me to this page
http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html
the aux plug is about half inch square and has 2 yellow and 2 black wires and plugs in near the cpu
bfg power supplies are new to the market but i would be running a 650+ minimum in the system


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

What does the Paste have to do with it?

and I have to redo it? like buy the paste and put it on all over? lol, cuz it came with the past already on the heatsink by I put it on :\

Tho I did remove it a few times cuz I hadn't mounted the Processor, (i forgot) and the processor kept sticking to the heatsink.. so I kept removing it and putting it back in it's place. 

So I did mess the paste up a little bit.

But what would that have to do with my monitor going to standby, and if I did fry the Processor.


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*



eneles said:


> It may be FF - try this:
> View attachment 19116
> 
> 
> Also - reseat the RAM and the video card.


Thx. I'll check that out.

I did reseat the ram and the video card a few times tho :\




dai said:


> clicking amd takes me to this page
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html
> the aux plug is about half inch square and has 2 yellow and 2 black wires and plugs in near the cpu
> bfg power supplies are new to the market but i would be running a 650+ minimum in the system


Yeah, I tried using IE, and it worked. 

and as for the Aux cable you mentioned.

I think there were 2 of those. But The split from the same group.

They the two looked kind of like the ones on the bottom right of this image.

They were stuck together but I noticed that they slide apart. 










and I found 1 place to put one.. right there above the Videocard slot.










the square with the 4 holes.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

everytime you disturb the heatsink you have to clean off and renew the paste
the cpu's have a saftey feauture built in to throttle back and shutdown the cpu before it burns out
if the fans keep running
the usual causes of it going into standby either because you don't have the auxilly plug in or the psu is not up to the system
if the fans stop the usual cause is a short caused by
to many standoffs for the m/board
not enough
one that is not lined up with a hole in the m/b
in which case you set it up out of the case with
cpu
ram
video
speaker
and see if you get post


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

I see.

My motherboard came with a bunch of tiny regular screws.

But it only came with 3 mounting screws. (the bronze looking ones that you screw the regular one into.. w/e they're called.)

So I only mounted it on with 3 screws. 2 on the corners of the right, and one in the center of the left.

So the rest are empty.

I don't know if that would have anything to do with it.

But what you're saying is mount everything on outside of the case, and try starting it like that? :|


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

You Must have a brass standoff for EVERY hole in your motherboard if you have 9 holes like most boards you need 9 standoffs.


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

:\

Would that have anything to do with my problem?

I may have accidently used the "extra" screws that came with the case, in a bag labeled "For MB Use Only" . I'll check to see if I missed a bag of screws when I get home. 

(I'm @ work right now :/.. but at least I can get on a PC here )


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

But yeah, thanks for all the help guys.

I'm gonna return my Processor.. and get a new one.. This one looked like it was an open box (used) or some b.s. ... 

I might actually go for the 6400+ .. even tho it doesn't come with a fan.. 

would I have to put the adhesive on myself? If I bought a CPU/heat sink fan separately? Cuz it was already put on for me, on the bottom of my heat sink, in the shape of the processor :/

I might just exchange it for the same one.. 

and if that doesn't solve my problem.. I'm just gonna take my entire tower to some dude who used to build my computers for me..

I just hope it's something simple and he doesn't charge me :[

cuz then my whole mission's purpose will be in vein :/


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

You cannot screw the mobo down directly to the case. Thats what 
the brass standoffs are for, to keep the board from touching the case.
If you have that is a direct short, you must be very careful when 
installing the board. You need to go to the build section of this 
forum and read Lindermans sticky on benchtesting a machine, very
good info.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

Yes it will contribute to the problem
Without the standoffs the motherboard is not held away from the case and the weight of your video card /heatsink/fans and etc will cause the board to sag and touch the case and short out the system
You will have to remove everything to fit standoffs so i suggest you
1 - replace the thermal solution on the CPU
2 - build it outside the case on a piece of cardboard or similar non conductive material (the box the motherboard came in is ideal)
If you are not sure on how to do this post back and we can direct you to a tutorial that will help


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*



manic said:


> You cannot screw the mobo down directly to the case. Thats what
> the brass standoffs are for, to keep the board from touching the case.
> If you have that is a direct short, you must be very careful when
> installing the board. You need to go to the build section of this
> ...


Oh God, I screwed up big time!!

I totally forgot that the bronze screws go in BEFORE the motherboard!!!

I put them in OVER the motherboard, instead of underneath!

am I screwed?

crap :|

But I have 1 question.

So the computer kept shorting out, and turning off repeatedly, until I pressed the power button 1 last time, and it stayed on.

Does this mean there was some permanent damage done? Are my components "screwed" ? 



or is it fine, and I just need to remove it all and seat everything right. :\



kodi said:


> Yes it will contribute to the problem
> Without the standoffs the motherboard is not held away from the case and the weight of your video card /heatsink/fans and etc will cause the board to sag and touch the case and short out the system
> You will have to remove everything to fit standoffs so i suggest you
> 1 - replace the thermal solution on the CPU
> ...



^ Thanks. 

and the same question is to you too, (the one I asked manic, in the quote above yours.)


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

I have a feeling I fried everything :[ 

My face just dropped like when a girl tells you.. "I'm pregnant" :normal:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

You should be alright, I definitely would build it outside the case now just to make sure


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

Cross your fingers........


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*



kodi said:


> You should be alright, I definitely would build it outside the case now just to make sure


Thanks so much for your help -.-



manic said:


> Cross your fingers........


and Thank you as well!!


and everyone else too.

I'll let you guys know what happens :]


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*



PeicyP said:


> I'll let you guys know what happens :]


Please post back and let us know one way or the other as it may help people in the future


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

For sure. :]

I'm not looking forward to taking everything apart and starting from scratch tho 

I did everything on the floor of my room. lol. to avoid the rug and and static. on a piece of cardboard.

Who knew that building a comp could result in sore legs, thighs, and a bruised hip bone from getting under my computer desk after  .. cut up knuckles and hands, and much more. lmao. 

Nerds FTW! We get down and dirty too.


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

I do have a question tho, since I'm still at work, and able to access the internet, without having to getting on my sister's annoying MAC notebook.

Just in case this doesn't work. How will I be able to tell which component is "fried" or just not working properly?

Like if it's the video card, or motherboard, or the CPU.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

That's when it gets tricky, it's a process of elimination
Lets not get negative about it 
It is going to work isn't it?


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

I hope so 

YES! If it's the last thing I ever do, I'm gonna make it work. lol.

When it comes to my computer, and my gaming/net browsing is at stake.

I will fix the problem, one way or another :/

even if I spend my entire weekend trying to fix it with no sleep. lol


But help from this fine tech team helps a lot <3


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

it's not all negative when you look at the knowledge you have gained through the exercise


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

Aright, I tried all that stuff.. then put everything back into the case.. and tried starting the computer.. and it didn't even START at ALL this time. I pressed the power button, and nothing.. it was just dead..

So I took my motherboard and processor back to Fry's Electronics..

and i had them test them in front of me.. it turns out the motherboard AND CPU were both fried... they were both screwed..

So I exchanged them.. and tested out the new MB and CPU, and they worked fine..

I got home and put everything together.. and it still didn't start..

I used my old power supply and everything worked fine! But I didn't bother installing anything just yet, until I get my new power supply..

I'm gonna exchange it for an OCZ 700w Power Supply.

I got visual on the screen, but I still don't know if my Video Card is screwed.. or anything else that might be fried as well.. since the processor AND motherboard were fried.. + the Power Supply was probably the cause of it.. seeing how it shorted out and stopped working.. :/

So yeah, I'm gonna exchange the power supply, then install windows an what not.. install a game.. and see how it runs.. check my specs.. blablabla.. I hope everything is fine :/ 

I'm not sure.. If I see visual.. then is my game card fine?

and could anything else have gotten screwed up? like my hard drive, or CD Drives? .. or Ram? I doubt the ram is messed up, cuz the computer starts :\ 

I couldn't get to BIOS to see if it recognized the devices, because I didn't have my Keyboard Connected right, it's a wireless Keyboard with a USB, and I need to find the adapter for it to go into the "keyboard, mouse" plugs in the back, instead of a USB slot. :\





dai said:


> it's not all negative when you look at the knowledge you have gained through the exercise


True, even tho the mistake I made was a simple and stupid one, that I should have known, (but just forgot) lol.


I just forgot to clip the processor in with the lever, which ended up screwing everything up :/


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

Video card is probably ok, if your getting a signal, I would venture to
guess it has dodged the bullet.


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

I hope so, otherwise I'm gonna have to wait that longgggg return line at Fry's Electronics .. 3 times in 1 week


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

k, just to report back..

I changed my motherboard, processor.. and my power supply.

I bought the 700w OCZ gaming power supply. 

Everything works fine!

I'm online on this new computer right now !

wooo i love it. 

Raptor 150gb 10k-rpm 16mb HDD
Maxtor 500gb 7200rpm 8mb slave (..i believe..)
AMD 64 6000+ Processor
2gb dual 1+1gb OCZ RAM
ASUS M2N32-SLI DELUXE Motherboard
Geforce GTS 512mb DDR3 GameCard
Antec P180 Case
700w OCZ Power Supply
Sony DVD-ROM/Burner.. 52x/32x/52x/16x (my old one)

OEM Windows XP Home..

.. i dont know if i'm forgetting anything.. but those are the specs.. just for the record.

I might add 2 2gig stick later on, and buy another Game Card of the same, and do that SLI Bridge thing.. w/e it's called.. and run dual gamecards for ultimate performance


----------



## PeicyP (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

thx for the assistance everyone. -.-


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Trouble on first start.. just built the comp*

Great news, glad to see you are up and running


----------

